
Show HN: Timeops, a fake API for testing or educational purposes - realusername
https://timeops.io
======
realusername
I'm sharing a side project made by a close friend of mine here, if there's any
question, I'll ask him and answer them here.

Timeops is a small mocking API you can use in your code to either test some
logic in your code or create fake errors to see how your code reacts. If you
enjoy the project, don't hesitate to give any feedback on what could be added.

